# General > Business >  ***Ice Cream Cupcakes***

## Flavours

From Monday (3rd June), we will be stocking Ice Cream Cupcakes. These colourful ice cream cupcakes are beautifully presented and made with delicious Chocolate cups piped with Rizza's Vanilla ice cream and topped with one of the following flavours of ice cream: Bubblegum , Banana, Peppermint, Strawberry or Iron Brew. They come in packs of 2 (which are same flavoured) and packs of 4 (mixed flavours). Packs of 2 are £4.00 and packs of 4 are £7.00. We are hoping to always have these in stock, but if you specifically require them for a special occasion, or you wish to buy a quantity, we can order these for you. [Our orders are made on a Friday morning for Monday morning delivery]. We can also order in ice cream cakes. See http://www.rizza.co.uk/products_cakes.htm for pictures and details.  Flavours is open every day throughout the summer from 11a.m. to 8p.m. Thank you

----------


## Flavours

Thanks for the interest in these. Ice Cream Cake order's have to be in by a Friday for the Monday delivery, although the more notice the better. You can order directly to Rizza's and they will deliver it with my order on a Monday morning, or I can take your order for you - just pop into the shop. We should always have a supply of the ice cream cupcakes in the shop (from Monday), but best to pre-order if you are needing a large quantity. Thank you :Smile:

----------

